
Am I in Pi? - alexandros
http://www.facade.com/legacy/amiinpi/
======
altano
How to make this fast and efficient is an interesting programming problem.
There are 100 permutations of 2 digit numbers: perhaps one could pre-determine
the index of the first N (1,000?) instances of each of these 100 numbers and
scan starting at these locations before falling back on a substring search.
Filter for valid dates. Take advantage of the fact that the end of the
substring will most likely fall in the range 70-90. Etc...

------
oomkiller
Since pi is a transcendental number, wouldn't it be safe to say that everyones
birthday is in pi, just possibly a long ways down?

~~~
TomasSedovic
I don't think so. You can create a number that has only 1s and 0s (in the
decimal system) that is still transcendental.

Thus, not all transcendental numbers have all possible numeric subsets in
them.

So, while it _can_ be the case, pi being transcendental doesn't automatically
mean that it contains every finite sequence of digits.

 _Sorry, I'm too tired for a formal proof now. Please tell me if this is
wrong._

~~~
oomkiller
You are correct here, but what i meant is that specifically since pi by
definition goes on forever and never has a pattern, it is possible that any
sequence of numbers will appear in pi at some point in its calculation.

~~~
pg
Possible seems the wrong word to use here. Either every sequence appears, or
some don't, and though the former seems likely, as far as I know it hasn't
been proven yet.

~~~
pc
Right—it hasn't even been proved that the decimal expansion of pi doesn't
eventually revert to a digit sequence containing only 1s and 0s. (Or any other
two digits.)

------
jonjacky
Or, instead of your birthday, search for your name at

<http://www.dr-mikes-maths.com/pisearch.html>

To encode your name, he expands pi in terms of c/27^n where c=1 for 'a' etc.

------
DrJokepu
Eww... No page margin at all. Other than that, cool stuff.

------
rbanffy
Does anyone have a million digits of pi in base 36?

------
Roridge
neat... I am in Pi at starting location: 565774

